# Nip Tuck



## the_faery_queen (Jan 1, 2006)

hope it is ok to discuss general tv, not fantasy/sci fi stuff specifically
anyhoo, anyone else watching series three on sky? cos this show is really getting to me, i am getting all obsessed like a geeky fan and just wondered if there was anyone else to discuss it with on here. esp tonights episode!


----------



## Morgy (Jan 2, 2006)

I love this show! I admit I can't watch every new episode thanks to work schedules but I watch whenever I can. I started to watch it because the actor that plays Christian Troy was on the show Charmed too. I enjoyed him and thought I would give Nip/Tuck a whirl.  What episode did you see tonight?


----------



## the_faery_queen (Jan 2, 2006)

i love charmed! he was in home and away too you know. and i saw a music video of danni migonue and he was in it wearing an AWFUL shirt (they used to date)

tonights, well, i don't want to spoiler too much, but . . . i can't help it!
matt is dating a racist
julia is dating a man who had gay sex with a patient, AnD who might be the serial rapist that is running around. a man who raped christian 
christian was enganged, his fiancee kimber, went missing, so he was all upset, then we saw she was held prisoner by said rapist (who wears a freaky mask and carves the faces of his victims.)

so yeah, sorry if that spoils stuff! but it is DAMN good at the moment!


----------



## Morgy (Jan 2, 2006)

lol ooo I remember that episode! Well at least I remember how far up you are. 
I feel horrible for Christian. He had alot happen to him from losing that child to now Kimber  He really does love her. I will say Christian can be a real jerk though. I think I'm still playing on Cole thinking that he'll come back from being evil haha. 

Matt on the other hand...... what makes this girl so special for him that he doesn't just drop her? I must have missed something as far as that goes. I don't recall how they met or anything. Her dad's worst than she is. 

The Carver is one of my favorite story lines. I'm glad they finished this one and went back to it because for a few episodes there I thought they had forgotten all about this killer on the loose. 

I've seen up to the season finale so I'm trying hard to not give anything away lol.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Jan 2, 2006)

oh no, tell! i want to know who the carver is SO BAD! cos i am thinking it is not who i was thinking it was

i think matt is dating her cos he is so messed up generally, after eva. i feel more bad for sean, i geuss. tho i feel bad for christian too. they started out so happy, successful, married, together, rich, now one has lost his wife, is loosing his son, the other got raped, foudn out his father was a rapist, lost his fiancee

so much to happen! 

carver is my fav story line too. not so interested in the operations anymore!


----------



## Morgy (Jan 3, 2006)

lol no! I can't give it away  

Sean  Sean seems so much more together to me than Christian though. I can see Sean getting through it all. Christian on the other hand just seems like he's just getting closer and closer to breaking and just going completely crazy! Julia shows a little bit of... being insane later too. O.O! hehe.


----------



## Omega (Jan 3, 2006)

I couldn't resist it, but I did read ahead in reviews to the final episode and I was surprised who the carver is.


----------



## Alysheba (Jan 14, 2006)

This show is so brilliant! It goes in all sorts of directions. Christian is a total jerk, but there are times you can't help but like him.


----------



## Adasunshine (Jan 14, 2006)

Never watched the show but love Julian McMahon and Charmed, I'm just not good with surgery. 

BTW, not only did he date Dannii Minogue - they were married and another snippet, did you know he is the son of a Former Prime Minister of Australia!

xx


----------



## Alysheba (Jan 14, 2006)

Adasunshine said:
			
		

> Never watched the show but love Julian McMahon and Charmed, I'm just not good with surgery.


 
I can't watch the surgery scenes. For some reason I was fine working at a vet's office, but when it comes to humans, I don't watch.


----------



## kyektulu (Jan 22, 2006)

*I watched my first episode of this the other day, I dont know what series it was from but I enjoyed it.
 They removed a dead 'stone' feotus from a woman that had calcified in her for 20 years... eugh!

I like gross things, they fasinate me.*


----------



## Omega (Jan 22, 2006)

That is from the current series (3rd).


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 16, 2006)

*Is any channell repeating the old serie's?
  I want to watch them from the beginning Nip/tuck seems like a good program. 
*


----------



## the_faery_queen (Feb 16, 2006)

i don't think so. only sky seems to show them.

i was surprised you were surprised by who the carver was, omega! i guessed it was him from more or less the start. i thought it was really obvious. the sister thing, not so much, but that was a big cheesy.

sigh. i love quentin  he was such a great character


----------

